# The dangers of agility...



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes, I totally fell on my butt. So graceful of me, huh? :lol: Don't worry... you can laugh at my expense. Though I do take solace in the fact that I wasn't the only one to fall tonight, LOL.

Other videos from tonight, Harleigh was doing a great job and having a blast!


















As a side note - I really need to figure out why my videos are turning to terrible quality when I email them. Ugh.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Ahaha that's so funny! I was expecting a thread about dogs hurting themselves! Haha. You fall very gracefully 

Love all your videos! It looks like such fun!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA! I'm gonna watch it again. Maybe 4-5 more times. It was a FANTASTIC nosedive!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

lmao! I have totally done that one before. Once Indi was coming off the DW, no stop on her contacts, and we were going towards the tire, I tried to front cross the tire - going backwards to a pretty much sideways jump which lead into a serpentine...Totally ate dirt. D:< I'm just waiting for it to happen in a competition. My time will come, lol.


Harleigh looks great btw! Are you doing 2o2o w/ quick release with her contacts or running?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i just love how when you fell he came up to make sure you were alright and to give you a kiss on your face very cute! he did fantastic too!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

so once u fall and harlegh stops to check on you do they allow a redo? you messed harleigh up jk haha


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Glad everyone got a kick out of my falling, LOL. Yes, we got to redo it.. I think it is the 4th video on my post where we redid it and I did a blind cross. No falling in that one and we finally were able to get it done :tongue:



CavePaws said:


> Harleigh looks great btw! Are you doing 2o2o w/ quick release with her contacts or running?


Thanks! Yeah, we're doing 2o2o. I'm giving her quick releases, however, there are times when she waits for me to collect myself haha


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I love how the camera operator immediately starts laughing at you! I can so see myself falling in front of everyone at one of these events. Harleigh looks great and is apparently a little more graceful than mom in these situations! :wink: 
Great job Harleigh!:thumb:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I watched it five times. Is that wrong? LOL


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Great job on the fall! I'll give you a ten on that one :-D
Done that a few times myself......haha
I love how they always run over to check on you....inside I know mine is laughing at me tho..... Thankfully I haven't fallen in a while....tho I'm probably jinxing myself for my trial this weekend


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I watched it five times. Is that wrong? LOL


I'm on my third. I have to reload the thread to get back to it. No it's hilarious! 

Plus, it's fantastic that Harleigh is getting to do all this stuff. We've been able to watch her go from a brand new beginner to a very good agility dog, even with time off for an injury, thanks to these videos. I feel like I am rooting her along.


----------

